# Trek Madone 6.9.SSL, assemblata con le Zipp 202, 5,830 grammi,



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

PEDALARE verso il CIELO: Test Bike Zipp 202 (2^parte)


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Not bad....is that with pedals and bottle cages?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

How do you know it's not 5,834g?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

You might want to make sure the bike is completely off the floor when weighing it


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

PEDALARE verso il CIELO: Test Bike Zipp 202 (2^parte)

still should have had a picture with the bike and the scale, but it seems plausible.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

More pics here PEDALARE verso il CIELO: Test Bike Zipp 202 (2^parte)


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice build but please, please change the tyres to real tubulars, not the super light hosepipes made by Tufo. Veloflex Criteriums or Master would roll far far better.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

That review was very thorough based off what I made out of the Google translation.

As for the build and regards to weight, it's nice. It's no surprise though because Pro bikes usually have some kind of ballast or whatnot to meet UCI minimum requirements now. Either way it's nice.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe it, mike SL3 came with 202's and it was just over 14 lbs. Those wheels are crazy light.


----------

